# How it went down in the Battle of Terra



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I read alot of fluff about the Battle for Terra. I really wanna know what legions were there and how it went down! Where were the other legions? Who was doin what? Siege and defense. And reinforcements for both sides


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Look here for a start:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57372

and here
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Battle_of_Terra


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks. But I want to know where each legion was at during the battle?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

If you're looking for "And the Blood Angels were stationed along portions of Africa and southern Europe, while the White Scars held..." you're not going to find it. We'll have to wait until the HH books get to the siege of Terra before we can get that sort of info.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Im not looking for that. I want to know what Legions were seiging the Planet, and what Legions were Defending it. AND ALSO, WHere the other legions were during that time. Night Lords, Alpharius, Ultramarines, Spacewolves, etc?


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Sieging = Sons of Horus (formerly Luna Wolves), World Eaters, Emperor's Children, Death Guard, Alpha Legion, Iron Warriors, Night Lords, Thousand Sons, Word Bearers, along with Traitor Imperial Guard and Titan Legions. 



Defending = Imperial Fists, Blood Angels, White Scars, Custodes, Loyal Imperial Guard and Titan Legions. 

-Note, all the loyal space marine legions were bushwhacked on their way back to Terra after Dorn recalled them. Some defeated the attacks against them and made it back despite having to fight their way through a very unstable warp (a side benefit of Horus's pact with the Chaos gods). In the end only the Fists, BA's, and WS's made it back in time for the siege.


BTW, the links that *Brother Emund* provided you with tells you all this. Did you read them?



.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

To quote Baron from the other thread, this answers alot, for more you really need to read Collected Visions




Baron Spikey said:


> +I don't know who Malafax is but the Blood Thirster Sanguinius fought was Ka'Bandha.
> 
> +There were 7 Legions present (in entirety or part):
> *Sons of Horus*- Horus' reserve force
> ...



As for where and who. On Terra the Blood Angeks defended the inner palace and ramparts for the most part. The Imperial Fists were stationed in the lower hab areas or somewher similar, don't have CV on me to check. The White Scars did hit and run attacks in the traitors flanks with imperial armoured divisions. Eventually the Khan decided to attack and retake the Lions Gate spaceport, successfully cutting the flow of traitors coming in by half.

Attacking Terra were the Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Iron Warriors, Emperors Children, Thousand Sons, Death Guard and elements of Word Bearers. The Emperors Children grew bored of the Siege though and instead attacked the civilian populace outside the walls, indulging their hedonistic and twisted desires.

The rest of the Word Bearers were attacking the Ultramarines at Calth. However the Ultramarines won, pushed through and made for Terra.

The Night Lords were engaging the Dark Angels and terrorising other imperial worlds. The Dark Angels also managed to win and fight through to make for Terra.

The Alpha Legion were attacking the Space Wolves, and were doing a good job until the Wolves received help from an 'unexpected corner' who or what these reinforcements were will likely be revealed in the HH series. And then the Wolves also made for Terra.

So now the Dark Angels, Space Wolves and Ultramarines were all converging on Terra only hours away, which caused Horus to take a gamble and lower his shields. 

The Iron Hands, Salamanders and Raven Guard were all recovering from Istvaan V


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

But doesnt it sound from ADB NL's stories that his Astartes were present at the Siege of Terra?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The only real legions fighting against the Palace were Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Death Guard, and Word Bearers.

The Emperor's Children were screwen around. The Iron Warriors... who the hell knows what the hell they were doing. But they were not responsible for the walls falling down. The thing that brought it down was a famous Titan of which the name I have forgotten. The Thousand Sons were able to conjur daemons. But as a whole, they couldn't really be called a legion. Even if the entire legion assembled... which I doubt, they were roughly just a thousand.

As far as the Iron Warriors go, the only thing we know of what they did specifically during the siege, which you can read in _Collected Visions_ was to anhilate a fleet of Imperial Fists in space. Which apparently they failed to do. After that they were suppose to meet on Terra to tear down the walls. But the only evidence, if indeed you can call it evidence was that Perturabo is stated to have been taking a perverse pleasure at the walls falling down. But we know he wasn't responsible, and we don't know if he was there.


As far as the legions doing the real fighting, we know that the World Eaters and the Death Guard were heavily fighting the battle along side the Sons of Horus. While the Thousand Sons were playing with the warp.


Edit: I would like to retract my statement that the Iron Warriors did not due their job. I would say they did, because we have not heard shit about them after that battle. And because it sounded just like that bullshit about the Imperial Fists side of the story in the Iron Cage, I'm going to say that what really happened was that the Imperial Fists fleet barely got out, basically devastated and where chased through space until they were anhilated. In a sense you could say the Imperial Fist fleet did their job as they removed one legion from the fight.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well we can say the Legions as a whole wasnt represented at the Siege of Terra, but could small fractions of Night Lords and Iron Warriors have been fighting there? As stated before, it sounded on Talos in Throne of Lies he was there and also Honsou in Storm of Iron. But I could have missinterpret the whole thing.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

Wasn't only the first company of the Iron Hands involved on Istvaan? Is there any fluff on what the rest of the legion was doing during the HH?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, only Ferrus and the 1st company were there. As far as I'm aware theres virtually nothing about what else they did during the heresy, criminal lack of fluff for quite a few legions during the HH, hopefully the HH series will expand upon them.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Honsou was not at the siege. His geneseed is that of an Imperial Fist.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> The only real legions fighting against the Palace were Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Death Guard, and Word Bearers.
> 
> The Emperor's Children were screwen around. The Iron Warriors... who the hell knows what the hell they were doing. But they were not responsible for the walls falling down. The thing that brought it down was a famous Titan of which the name I have forgotten. The Thousand Sons were able to conjur daemons. But as a whole, they couldn't really be called a legion. Even if the entire legion assembled... which I doubt, they were roughly just a thousand.
> 
> ...


It *was* the Iron Warriors who cracked the Palace walls, the Death's Head Titans were under Perturabo's command control and alongside underground tunnellers he used the Titan's to bombard the walls.

As soon as Perturabo has effected a mighty breach in the walls he turned his attentions to the adjoining Imperial Fists fortress demolishing it piece by piece.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> It *was* the Iron Warriors who cracked the Palace walls, the Death's Head Titans were under Perturabo's command control and alongside underground tunnellers he used the Titan's to bombard the walls.


It was? In _Collected Visions_ it is referred that that the titans were under his control. And that he was ordered by Horus. 



> Horus ordered his army to push on. They must take the wall, he commanded. The Death's Head Titan was commanded to break the walls.


 - Page 357 _Collected Visions_



> The walls of the Emperor's Palace finally broke under the onslaught by the Death's Head Titan Legion- The huge Warlord Titans of the Legion smashed their way through the last few metres of the bastion and unleashed a flood of traitors into the inner courtyard of the Palace.


 - Page 358 _Collected Visions_



> The final besieging of the Emperor's Palace had begun. The traitors piled reinforcements through the great breaches in the out walls and into the expansive courtyards that surrounded the Palace building. Giant Chaos Titans and other war machines of the Dark Mechanicum pounded at the towering edifice with their massive array of cannons, guns, missiles and bombs.


Unless you can quote something I'm not seeing, but throughout the entire siege Perturabo, and the word Iron Warrior is not mentioned a single time throughout it's entirey. Even Fulgrim is mentioned and he had next to nothing to do with it.

What is stated, is that the Wolves like the Imperial Fists Fleet evaded the traitors of the Alpha Legion. And Likewise, it doesn't seem like the Alpha Legion persued their foes to Terra. It is possible that the Iron Warriors did the same, and left Horus to his fate. 



> As soon as Perturabo has effected a mighty breach in the walls he turned his attentions to the adjoining Imperial Fists fortress demolishing it piece by piece.


I haven't read anywhere where they did this. What I remember from the old Index Astartes is that he "supervised" the destruction of the walls and took pleasure in them falling. But if you have something where they were actually there fighting then thats pretty cool. I have not read it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Index Astartes 1 off the very top of my head


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> It was? In _Collected Visions_ it is referred that that the titans were under his control. And that he was ordered by Horus.
> 
> - Page 357 _Collected Visions_
> 
> ...


White Dwarf Article: Siege of the Emperor's Palace.

I'm not saying that it wasn't the Death's Heads Titan Legion who bombarded the Palace Walls, I'm saying they were under the direct command of Perturabo.



> Meanwhile the Death's Head Titan Legion was put at the disposal of Perturabo, Primarch of the Iron Warriors. Perturabo was a master of siegecraft and, whereas Angron's assault was primal, his was scientific.
> 
> While the defenders were demoralised by the fury of the World Eaters' attack it was the structural integrity of the palace wall that yielded to the Iron Warriors. Perturabo combined an underground assault in tunnellers with a pinpoint Chaos Titan macrocannon bombardment that cracked the wall open.


Perturabo eventually directed the Titans in a head-on attack of the wall that created a breach, not caring that the Death's Heads would (and did) suffer huge losses in doing such.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Index Astartes 1 off the very top of my head


Again I only remember it mentioning that Perturabo "supervised" it and took pleasure from them falling down. I'm kind of pissed off I have not found any detailed destruction of the walls, or how the Iron Warriors were bombing the shit about it. All the other legions at least get a couple sentences about what they were doing. The Iron Warriors... nothing.

It mentions that the Alpha Legion, Iron Warriors, and Night Lords all had engagements (Iron Warrior's I'm assuming was only the Imperial Fist Fleet) and were dealing with them during the beginning.

So at least we know the Iron Warriors weren't there during the beginning of the Siege.

But after the Imperial Fist Fleet break off we don't hear anything about the Iron Warriors. Neither do we of the Alpha Legion, or the Night Lords.


Edit: Thank you Baron for that. Thats pretty much the only fluff of them actually doing anything during the Siege of Terra. _Index Astartes_ and _Collected Visions_ are vague at the most.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks guys. I gotta read about the Night Lords and Dark Angels battle considering they are my favorite legions.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

But in Throne of Lies we hear one of the members stating he hadnt see this much tanks and siege stuff since the siege of Terra, implying he was actually there. And Ive heard rumors ADB will add a siege of Terra glimps in Blood Reaver.  But Honsou I can understand wasnt apart of the siege, since he was created afterwards.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> But doesnt it sound from ADB NL's stories that his Astartes were present at the Siege of Terra?


Yep, dead right.

Remember, the previous lore we have for the Horus Heresy is essentially a skeleton. It literally does this:

"X fights Y, A fights B, and C fights D. Then years later, there's the Siege of Terra."

Sure, 2 years into the Heresy, the Night Lords are fighting the Thramas Crusade against the Dark Angels. But over the course of 5 more years, you can bet that a lot of them made a break for Terra. Similar deal for other Legions. They weren't all gathered together. It's 100,000 guys, not counting Titan support and Imperial Army troops. A Legion was usually divided over a huuuuuuge spread of space.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Yep, dead right.
> 
> Remember, the previous lore we have for the Horus Heresy is essentially a skeleton. It literally does this:
> 
> ...


I knew I was close to the truth. :biggrin: :goodpost: Speaking of small fractions, I know a small number of TS sorcerers were present at Terra as well. And Im not sure if they were added in the compilation with present people. But not as a whole, so dont misread what I just wrote.


----------

